

The Salyut 3 station was equipped with a "self-defence" gun - c1sc0
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salyut_3#On-board_gun

======
m_d
Soyuz had a gun, too, but it wasn't quite as impressive.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TP-82>

EDIT:

And apparently they had another one in the works.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_laser_pistol>

